# How to IntallYour 6.0 Trans Cooler on a 7.3 Superduty



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

For those of you running a 7.3 you may already know that the trans cooler is just a tad small and can often provide insufficient cooling.

I just finished installing a 6.0 cooler on my 7.3 Superduty, this a bolt on replacement with the exception of splicing tranny lines for the bigger 1/2 lines the new cooler uses.

This cooler will make your trans run any were from 30-60 degrees cooler and you're pretty much can't over heat your trans, great for us plow guys.

My detailed write up of how to do it can be seen here:

http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15508


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

Great write up! My E4OD can get pretty damn how while plowing, have to run it in Low Range to keep the temps down, can get annoying sometimes. Does this only work on the 99 and newer 7.3s or the 94-97s also? If you dont mind, how much was the total cost of the project? Thanks - Nick


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Nice job. I have to get around to this on one of mine, heated up twice last year for no apparent reason. I was thinking of maybe a bigger pan too.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;587196 said:


> Nice job. I have to get around to this on one of mine, heated up twice last year for no apparent reason. I was thinking of maybe a bigger pan too.


A bigger pan may help but if you look at the prices of some aftermarket pans the 6.0 cooler is a much less expensive fix, and by fix I mean that you'll never over heat your trans again, you have two options with the 6.0 cooler. They make a 26 row (cooling passages) and a 31 row, there is not a huge difference in cooling between the two, most people just find a 31 row and be done with it.

I ended up bidding on what I thought was a 31 row on ebay but I should have read the auction better, my fault, it's a 26 row, but will still work great.

Oh and did you over heat you're trans by the in dash gauge or a pair of after market gauges? If you read it on the in dash that gauges is completely in accurate and by the time it shows hot you're trans fluid is toast.

If that's the case I suggest doing a trans fluid flush to get the oil cooked oil out of you're trans.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

nickv13412;587111 said:


> Great write up! My E4OD can get pretty damn how while plowing, have to run it in Low Range to keep the temps down, can get annoying sometimes. Does this only work on the 99 and newer 7.3s or the 94-97s also? If you dont mind, how much was the total cost of the project? Thanks - Nick


I don't actually thing it will work on a non superduty as far as bolt right in, I just haven't done the research as far as what the guys are using on those trucks, I'll have to investigate a little more.

And the Cost was about 250 when all was said and done.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Doakster;587235 said:


> A bigger pan may help but if you look at the prices of some aftermarket pans the 6.0 cooler is a much less expensive fix, and by fix I mean that you'll never over heat your trans again, you have two options with the 6.0 cooler. They make a 26 row (cooling passages) and a 31 row, there is not a huge difference in cooling between the two, most people just find a 31 row and be done with it.
> 
> I ended up bidding on what I thought was a 31 row on ebay but I should have read the auction better, my fault, it's a 26 row, but will still work great.
> 
> ...


No, it was an actual overheat with burnt fluid smell and everything. Had it flushed that day but couldn't find anything wrong. Need to get some aftermarket gauges.

I'll start looking for one, in reality I need 3.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;587247 said:


> No, it was an actual overheat with burnt fluid smell and everything. Had it flushed that day but couldn't find anything wrong. Need to get some aftermarket gauges.
> 
> I'll start looking for one, in reality I need 3.


A very reputable place to get gauges is Dieselmanor.com

He has exceptional directions on the install and he is great to work with, I have a 4 pod pillar with boost, trans temp, EGT, and the top hole is where my DP Tuner resides.

You'd be surprised how hot your trans can get with the stock cooler, I could easily get it to the 190-200 range with just a little hard towing, 225 being the max you want to run it, you should never see beyond 180 with the 6.0 Cooler even under very hard towing or plowing, the normal operating range will be 130-160 range when daily driving.


----------

